# Recessive opale



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

Cherry or red phase?


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

jabadao said:


> Cherry or red phase?


http://belpinto.wikidot.com/recessive-opal-cherry


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Indigo and rec. opal on blue???


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

No,he's only blue bar rec opal,not indigo.All his squabs are blue,bar or check.

What's the difference between cherry and red phase?


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

jabadao said:


> No,he's only blue bar rec opal,not indigo.All his squabs are blue,bar or check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://belpinto.wdfiles.com/local--files/recessive-opal-cherry/cherry gene paper-1.pdf

Extract from the above link:

Cherry has been noticed with curiosity for a number of years, primarily in homing pigeon flocks. Those who experience
the occasional cherry bird also seemed to have some number of opal birds in their loft. The cherry phenotype is very
consistent in color and form, unlike opal which shows extreme variability in its appearance (Quinn 1971). Cherry
presents a smooth uniform ash-red appearance of the clumped and smooth spread areas of the feathers, while the course
spread portions, when a wing pattern is present, are generally cherry / rose colored similar to the effect of BA on pattern.
Unlike opal, cherry is quite uniform from bird to bird with no noticeable variation in color or hue. The cock birds are
strikingly good Ash-red mimics, while the hens are a slightly more grey / ash color but also maintain the overall
uniformity from hen to hen. The cherry phenotype does not change from molt to molt, as Hollander noticed when
discussing “Extreme” opal (Hollander 1938). Six and eight year old cherry birds appear the same color and configuration
as when first feathered out.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Are we certain that indigo and rec. opal are separable after they have been combined? Are we dealing with a rec. form of indigo which is linked to the rec. opal in homer flocks?


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is an indigo rec opal blue bar cock


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

indigobob said:


> http://belpinto.wdfiles.com/local--files/recessive-opal-cherry/cherry gene paper-1.pdf
> 
> Extract from the above link:
> 
> ...


My cock is not ash-red mimics.Then he's not cherry but red phase.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Jabadao, how is your latter bird different from the earlier bird phenotypically? 

How do dirty and smokey effect rec. opal expression?

I've not worked with rec. opal (knowingly) so this cherry/red phase opal debate has me intrigued. I think I'll have to find me some.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

First bird is mine,not the second.
The both look similary but the second is indigo because half of his squabs are indigo with blue hen.
For the moment,I've got only this cock.But I will mated him with on grand-daughter in 2 or 3 months for produce this color.And then it's possible for me to mated with other modificators as grizzle,dirty,smoky,rec red,spread......
But my first motivation is not color but quality for race.The family of this cock is very good for long distance,with very good results on Barcelone and Marseille international.


----------

